# Huge Deep Water ARS and Gag Grouper Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Huge Deep Water ARS and Gag Grouper Catch*_

As a Florida native who has been fishing our waters ever since the late forties to say fishing is in my blood would be an understatement. I do not think there is an inch of Tampa Bay I have not fished. In the late fifties I begin fishing from my own boat 40-50 miles off Clearwater. The fishing was fantastic. I keep hearing about this almost mythical place called the Florida Middle Grounds. 

The 70-100 mile trip was out of my range. Finally in the late seventies I could stand it no more; I had to find out for myself if the fishing was really that good. I booked a trip on the headboat Florida Fisherman I. 

Was the fishing 'really that good?' NO! It was much better. 

In amazement I saw, and was part of, overflowing, stuffed, huge fish boxes. I was hooked. I have been fishing the Grounds with Hubbard's ever since.
What about today? Is the fishing still 'that good?'

Often, while waiting for the Florida Fisherman II to leave on a 39 hour Middle Grounds trip, I witnessed many happy anglers returning from 1/2 fishing trips with Captain Frank on the Friendly Fisherman. Why do over 30,000 anglers fish Hubbard's 1/2 trips every year? 

Let's take a look as fellow native life-long Florida fisherman, Mr. John Martin, takes us on a, 'WARM-UP' trip prior to leaving on a 39 hour Florida Middle Grounds and beyond excursion.

Check out the action packed video of both trips. 

You won't believe your eyes:













We in the deep south love to eat. Jim makes sure we are well fed:



A usual the ladies show us how it's done:



Why do over 30,000 anglers fish these trips? 

It's...



And that's just the beginning:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

n now let's board the Florida Fisherman II in search of a, 'Huge Deep Water ARS and Gag Grouper Catch.'

In charge is Captain Bryon Holland. Captain Dylan Hubbard has said there is not a ledge in the Central Florida Gulf Area Captain Bryon has not charted.

He is simply the best-of-the best:



You never know what to expect from first mate Will. 

Last week he caught a Gag Grouper using a 400 pound test leader & a 150 pound sinker. Today in what has become known as the great line toss he hits the gold while blindfolded:



Nice start to any trip:



As usual the ladies take us to school:



They grow them a 'little' BIG out here:











We are starved. That hot of the gill 'Tam Slam' is pure heaven on earth:



Talk about, 'heaven on earth,' one of the best eating fish ever to swim:



Let's go deep, well over 200 feet, where the BIG boys play. 

Gag Grouper season last the remainder of the year, and, as the weather cools, the Gag fishing will get even better:











John Martin says Tammy's cheese burgers are the best burgers within 100 miles. And for good reason:



John knows his burgers, and his fish:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

One of the most sought after fish in the entire universe, 

the American Red Snapper:














https://app.photobucket.com/u/harbi...e53635/p/08cdd56a-38b0-460f-8798-0042b5d23090


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

[/URL]

















We are fished-out tired and ever so hungry.

Restaurant quality food 100+ miles offshore. 

Tammy, here we come:





What about today? Is the fishing still 'that good?'

My answer is NO. It's even better:

The Mangrove Snapper and Gag Grouper fishing remains very strong. Before the pipe-line we had absolutely NO Red Snapper. We could fish the Grounds & beyond for years without seeing a single American Red. Now, more often than not, the Florida Fisherman II completely limits-out on on ARS, and we are talking a two day possession limit:



Hubbard's now has a LIVE DOCK CAMERA where we can watch the boats unload in real time. 

Here John Martin prepares to record the action:



How good is the fishing today? Take a look, live:



Fourth generation owner-operator of Hubbard's Marina, Captain Dylan Hubbard, is a hands-on owner who is more than willing to help out and share his vast knowledge:



Coming home in the money:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Gosh, it would be worth going out on one of these expeditions to eat some of Tammy's meals. Those burgers remind me of a restaurant called Old Garrett's Grill that was around for years but now closed. They had a burger called The Undertaker.  Does anyone actually finish eating one?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I thinking the same thing when I saw the Tammy burger.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Must admit they are really something.


----------

